# New 2013 C59 KOM -- Almost There



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

A few shots before my first ride tomorrow. So stoked. Still waiting on my wheels (Enve SES 3.4 carbon clinchers), saddle, and Campy SR Ti compact crank. Should be here next Weds. In the meantime, my LBS stayed late tonight and built her up and threw on some Fulcrum racing wheels with a Campy Chorus crank. Incredible. So light. Can't wait to ride here in the foothills in the morning and hopefully in the mountains up on Vail pass on Sunday -- it will be cold out here in CO, but my heart will be racing and keep me warm! Will post proper pics once she is ready next week, and hopefully the excellent weather will continue next weekend... Good riding! Colorider


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

hope its everything you want it to be, pretty sure it will be lol, nice one


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

This bike deserve better and clearer pictures! 

Do let us know the final weight once you receive the SR crankset and new wheelset. 

Cheers and ride safe!


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cool- Congrats on the new arrival! 

Look forward to the ride reports!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

After the frame and group purchases, maybe the OP didn't had any money left to buy a Camera 

Nice bike.... hope you climb as fast as it is made for ;-)


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, thanks for the well wishes and apologies for the poor pictures -- yes, there were taken with my crappy phone. I don't even own a camera, but now I might actually pick one up (and, yes Salsa, the OP did break the bank on this one! -- but I think I can still manage a decent camera). In any event, I will try to spare the gushing, but without question, this AM's ride was truly the best I have ever had. The shifting was seamless. The ride was like silk. The frame just wants to be pushed to its limit over and over. I was ramped up to be sure, but on my local loop (where I usually average about 20mph) I averaged 23mph this AM and hit a top speed of 31.5 on a straightaway with no wind (where I usually maxed at 25-26 with my compact crank). I also climbed the hilly section (1,800 vert in about 7 miles) about a full 4-5 minutes faster than usual. Totally amazing. Only problem is that now after this ridiculous upgrade I have no more excuses! Will post final pics later this week after final pieces of the puzzle come in, and will post final weight... Good riding everyone... Respectfully, Colorider


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Got the new Enve 3.4 clincher wheels and Campy SR Ti crank on -- can't wait to try her out! Hopefully, my saddle comes today (still using loaner from LBS) -- and we should be complete (may go with an all black seat post). Good riding... Colorider

Photos of Colnago official page | Facebook


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful bike you got there, I almost bought the same frame too. But all of my friends said you better be a great climber to ride that Colnago frame.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Beautiful bike you got there, I almost bought the same frame too. But all of my friends said you better be a great climber to ride that Colnago frame.


Thanks for the kind words Anthony -- and, yes, my experience so far out on this frame is that you better be ready to mount a decent charge when the road turns up or otherwise take some serious $%&! -- Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A frame that will stand the test of time....enjoy, fantastic.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

merckxman said:


> A frame that will stand the test of time....enjoy, fantastic.


Thanks Merckxman -- can't wait to ride the absolute stink out of this baby -- first ride on new wheelset tomorrow AM -- also posted final pics with specs on Bikes, Frames and Forks forum -- came in right around 15 pounds -- Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

colorider7 said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the well wishes and apologies for the poor pictures -- yes, there were taken with my crappy phone. I don't even own a camera,


C59 Super Record -- no camera. I'm glad to see that you have your priorities in order. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

joeyb1000 said:


> C59 Super Record -- no camera. I'm glad to see that you have your priorities in order. I thought I was the only one.


That's right! Gotta have priorities! Here is a better pic -- I hope, and with my final wheelset -- Enve 3.4 clinchers... Time to hit the hammer on this baby and get ready for Spring! Good riding everyone... Colorider

Campy SR Ti 11 (34/50 crank; 12/29 casette)
Deda 35 stem and bar
Enve 3.4 clinchers
Chris King hubs
Dura Ace pedals (shhhh...)
San Marco Regale saddle
final weight -- right at 15 pounds (give or take a few grams...)


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice!*

That is one sweet looking ride. Wheels look great. Curious how good braking is when it's wet.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

boneman said:


> That is one sweet looking ride. Wheels look great. Curious how good braking is when it's wet.


Thanks Boneman -- I am also wondering how these wheels will be in the wet, as well as on sustained, long descents of 30-45-60 mins -- so far braking quality has been superb -- but definitely different from a traditional wheelset -- Good Riding....


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice wheels...


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

Beauty!

I've got an Extreme Power w/ SR11 in the works, and I'm humming and hawing over wheels at the moment... Either Enve 3.4's or 6.7's... I'm leaning towards the 6.7's but my big debate is clincher vs. tubular... I know common sense dictates that clincher is the better way to go... but for the amount that you pay for a set of Enve's would kinda want to go balls out, and get the Tub's... this decission is killing me!! haha...

Love the KOM paint scheme!! mine is Saroni Red


----------



## Lighti (Nov 28, 2012)

Love that paint scheme. Nice Bike!


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Beauty!
> 
> I've got an Extreme Power w/ SR11 in the works, and I'm humming and hawing over wheels at the moment... Either Enve 3.4's or 6.7's... I'm leaning towards the 6.7's but my big debate is clincher vs. tubular... I know common sense dictates that clincher is the better way to go... but for the amount that you pay for a set of Enve's would kinda want to go balls out, and get the Tub's... this decission is killing me!! haha...
> 
> Love the KOM paint scheme!! mine is Saroni Red


Enjoy the decision making! The 3.4s are amazing -- only a few rides under my belt, but I am completely in awe. Whatever ou go with, you will love it, and post pics with the Saroni Red -- that will be beautiful! I think there is a picture of a Saroni Red on the Enve website with 3.4 clinchers -- I will see if I can find it and post it. Good riding...

Here it is, and its actually the tubulars...

http://www.enve.com/bike-gallery/owner.aspx?id=184


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How are Enve in crosswinds?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

KOM and 34/29 ?

Something is out if place on that phrase rrr:


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> KOM and 34/29 ?
> 
> Something is out if place on that phrase rrr:


Salsa,,you're funny,,,ha..ha..


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

framesti said:


> How are Enve in crosswinds?


So far, they are great -- haven't had winds of more than 10-20 mph as yet, but very little difference from standard wheels -- they corner and descend like a dream -- incredibly stable -- and, as one would expect, amazing on the straightaways -- about 4-5 mph difference so far... Good riding...


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> KOM and 34/29 ?
> 
> Something is out if place on that phrase rrr:


You found me out Salsa! I am in fact a working stiff and hard riding mortal that loves the climbs and not an actual professional contending for the KOM title! Alas, I can continue the charade no longer. Yes, to paraphrase the words of the Most Interesting Man in the World (from Dos Equis beer commercial fame), "I don't always need the bail-out gear, but when I do, I prefer the 34/29" (example of such a climb below -- Pike's Peak -- about 20 miles, 7,000 vertical, 14,110 at the top -- sustained grades of 12% above 12,000 feet -- good luck with a standard cassette on that one) -- Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

In the days before compact (B.C.) gearing, Tour riders would typically need very large rear clusters, often in the 38-32 tooth range, to handle the hardest climbing stages.
Now they use compact gearing. It's far lighter.

While i don't share the mind-set of riding a KOM paint scheme, i can't fault the gearing selection anyway.


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

You turning pedals on your KOM Colnago while riding up Pikes Peak is like a man snicking through the gears of his Ferrari while lapping the circuit of Le Mans! Cool ride my Friend!


----------

